# The return of AF...



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

AF has returned to my life and my ds is 6 months old. Sigh. I know, it had to happen sometime, but 15 months without it was nice and I got used to it! I think my dd was about this age when AF returned to me after her birth 7 years ago.

FYI, last week, my nipples were sore when ds was nursing and I couldn't figure out why. Well, then a couple days later I got AF. Maybe that was why?

Anyway, just wanted to whine a bit.


----------



## prairiemommy (Sep 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear! I don't mind getting AF so much, what I don't like about the first PP AF is that it's a signal that things are coming full circle and the pg/early months are really over and the baby is getting so big so fast!

Yes, you are right. The hormonal changes of AF can cause some nipple tenderness - also the changes surrounding ovulation (once that starts).

Hope you get a long break between AFs!


----------



## Mama2Bean (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi! AF isn't visiting me yet, but it's been on my mind some, since dd was 6 mos 5/30. What do you do about reduced supply? how big of an issue is this?


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Bean* 
Hi! AF isn't visiting me yet, but it's been on my mind some, since dd was 6 mos 5/30. What do you do about reduced supply? how big of an issue is this?

I got mine when DD was 7 months. I was so sad. And the cramps! It was like being a teenager again.

I never noticed any supply issues. Not even nipple tenderness until after DD was 2. All I have ever read about says that there may be a slight one day dip around ovulation, but nothing to worry about.


----------



## CaraNicole (Feb 28, 2007)

_yeah but it's a good thing! you can get preggers again!_ _i still do not have AF and ds is pushing 8mo, i'm not breastfeeding







so i wonder what is going on? anyone else have this happen?_


----------



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

me too, me too! i love to whine about this too! AF came back to me at 7 WEEKS pp. I'm EBF, cosleeping, no pumping. I cried.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Fortunately, there were no cramps with the return of AF. I now have an IUD, so maybe that has s/t to do with it.

On a positive note, I've heard many mamas (on MDC) post that sex got better (ie, less painful, more enjoyable) after AF returned, so... I'm sure hoping for that!


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

You can get sore and have a drop in supply around ovulation and also around the time right before your period. The drop isn't horrible but it can be worse when you're dehydrated and malnourished.

AF returned for me when DD was about.. 4 or 5 months old. I can't quite remember. Earlier than I wanted it definitely.








I figure, the body thinks it can sustain another kid. I'm not sure the mind can handle another one just yet though..


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolalight* 
On a positive note, I've heard many mamas (on MDC) post that sex got better (ie, less painful, more enjoyable) after AF returned, so... I'm sure hoping for that!


that was my experience with dd....along with a raging libido







......dd was 10 mo. for that reason alone, i am looking forward to the return of menstruation


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnmama* 
that was my experience with dd....along with a raging libido







......dd was 10 mo. for that reason alone, i am looking forward to the return of menstruation









lol you guys are giving me hope.


----------



## Henna20 (Mar 12, 2007)

Af????


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

AF = Aunt Flo(w), aka your period.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

I would have taken 6 months! LOL Mine came back despite EBF'ing around the clock from day one at 4 months PP. And it sucked because we were SOOO ready to TTC but I didn't start O'ing until 10 months. So that left me dealing with 3 stupid AF's until then for literally no reason.

LOL...I'm just a weee bit bitter about it!


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

I'm glad to read this. My newbie is almost 5 mo old, at 3 mo old I had spotting on and off. Last week I had oodles of mucous and yesterday and today my nips are so sore I want to scream at latch on.
My dh joked last weekend that I'm pregnant! I hope not, in that i have some medical issues that need to be resolved.
I'm hoping that the sore boobs are AF approaching and not pregnancy.


----------



## CrunchyParent (Mar 13, 2007)

I had my first PP cycle last month (DD is 13 mos. now) I went 11 mos. with my first. MAybe it helps that they both nursed around the clock, or maybe I'm just lucky. I knew AF was on her way when my CM increased a bunch, and sure enough I was right (Thanks TCOYF!). I was excited to be able to use my Diva cup. I love it so.


----------



## lah7 (Dec 31, 2006)

I just got mine back at 15 months pp, which was a great change from the 6 months the previous two times. Thanks to night-nursing for that!

No raging libido this time, though. Which is probably a good thing because I'm really not ready for 4 under 6!


----------



## J2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lah7* 
No raging libido this time, though. Which is probably a good thing because I'm really not ready for 4 under 6!

You can have a rage in libido? That would be nice. Because I don't want DH to think that I just want to BD a lot when TTC. We have been BDing some for fun anyhow, so that is good. But AF did just come back today - DS is 15mos. But we don't want to TTC until he is 2. So I need to work on making sure we BD lots for fun until then. So a rise in libido would be great!


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm also wondering about the effect on milk supply. I was 20 months pp when I got AF back after dd1 and I got pregnant with dd2 4 months later. Now dd2 is 9 months and still no AF!


----------

